# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  در چهار هفته میشه  25 هزار منطقه دو شد؟

## ssamank

سلام من نخوندم تو این4 هفته میشه 25 هزار منطقه دو اورد؟
چه درصدایی باید بزنم و برای اون درصد ها باید کجا ها رو بخونم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

میشه 
درصد برو از قلم چی ببین 
در مورد چی بخونی به تاپیک های مرتبط قبل مراجعه کن با سرچ انجمن

----------


## METTIX

:Yahoo (113): اگه سوال غلط نزنی چرا که نه

----------


## zm44

دوس عزیز ب خودت باور داشته باشی میتونی 

مهم اینه  باور کنی میتونی 
انشالا ک ک موفق باشی

----------


## mahdi_artur

*این درصدا رو باید بزنی:
این درصدا 21000 تا 23000 میده، 
تو باید حداقل 20000 بخوای تا 25000 بشی! 
**

رسیدن به 50 تو عمومی ها که به سادگی امکان پذیره
این برنامه رو دان کن ایده بگیر ازش در عرض 35 روز به 70 عمومی و 60 اختصاصی فک کن رسونده، طبق شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر چیکار کنی،
برنامه:*40 طلایی
*رمزشم واست تشکر میزنم، اینجا دشمن زیاده ممکنه گزارش بزنن چون رمزش آیدی یه کاناله
 از دیگران نخواه تعیین کنند تو میتونی یا نه! بهشون نشون بده که تونستی یا نه...*

----------


## anis79

اون موقع ک مدرسه میفرفتم یکی بود تقریبن دو ماهی درس خوند شد 18 هزار 
چرا نشه

----------


## ssamank

> اون موقع ک مدرسه میفرفتم یکی بود تقریبن دو ماهی درس خوند شد 18 هزار 
> چرا نشه


اصلا اعتماد به نفس ندارم

----------


## ssamank

> *این درصدا رو باید بزنی:
> این درصدا 21000 تا 23000 میده، 
> تو باید حداقل 20000 بخوای تا 25000 بشی! 
> **
> 
> رسیدن به 50 تو عمومی ها که به سادگی امکان پذیره
> این برنامه رو دان کن ایده بگیر ازش در عرض 35 روز به 70 عمومی و 60 اختصاصی فک کن رسونده، طبق شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر چیکار کنی،
> برنامه:*40 طلایی
> *رمزشم واست تشکر میزنم، اینجا دشمن زیاده ممکنه گزارش بزنن چون رمزش آیدی یه کاناله
>  از دیگران نخواه تعیین کنند تو میتونی یا نه! بهشون نشون بده که تونستی یا نه...*


برای زیست و فیزیک چیکار کنم؟؟
بابا وقت خیلی کمه

----------


## ssamank

> اگه سوال غلط نزنی چرا که نه


کلی درصد بالا میخواد بابا

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام من نخوندم تو این4 هفته میشه 25 هزار منطقه دو اورد؟
> چه درصدایی باید بزنم و برای اون درصد ها باید کجا ها رو بخونم؟


سلام
شدن یا نشدنش رو تو تعیین میکنی
یعنی اگه هر روز بخوای بیای نت ببینی بقیه چی گفتن یا بخوای کار هرروزت رو بکنی مسلما نمیشه اگه میخوای نتیجه ای بگیری که تا حالا نگرفتی باید تغییر کنی و کاری بکنی که تا حالا نکردی ولی اگه این 26 روز رو گوشی بذاری کنار و فقط پای درس باشی و جونت رو بذاری شاید بشه (هیچ تضمینی نمیدم که میشه ولی اگه بخونی از وضعیت صفر الانت بهتری و حس بهتری هم داری)
نمیدونم واقعا صفر مطلقی یا توهم صفر بودن داری
اگر صفر نیستی اول برو کم تسلطیات رو اوکی کن
ولی اگه کاملا صفری رو عمومی ها زوم کن که میشه تو این 4 هفته حداقل 30 40 درصد پیشرفت کرد
راستی کدوم نظامی و کدوم رشته ای اگه قدیم تجربی هستی اینا رو بخون
بذار بگم چیا بخونی که احتمال غلط زدنش کمتره
ادبیات قرابت و تاریخ ادبیات بخون و اگه تونستی املا
عربی ترجمه بخون و منصوبات سوم
دینی پیش رو بخون و سوم
زبان از امروز هر روز لغات یه درس رو بخون با گرامراش
بعید میدونم به اختصاصی ها برسی اگه صفری ولی یسری حداقلا اینان
زیست سوم 1 تا 4ّّو 11 و هورمون های گیاهی از 10
 شیمی دوم
ریاضی احتمال و حد و امار
فیزیک گرما و فشار

----------


## mahdi_artur

> برای زیست و فیزیک چیکار کنم؟؟
> بابا وقت خیلی کمه



زیست 20 درصد یعنی 10 تا تست درست، تو پیش دو کامل بخون برو این تاپیک جزوه های همایش زیستم یه دور از این تاپیک بخون برو سر جلسه زیر 30 40 زدی هر چی خواستی بگو... *دانلود پکیج کامل جمع بندی زیست کنکور 98+پیش بینی سوالات کنکور 98*

فیزیکم که 20 درصدش یعنی حدود 7 تا تست که 5 تا مبحث (3 تا فصل آخر پیش دو+2 تا فصل پایه آسون مثل مغناطیس و گرما یا فشار) بخونی دیگه بی شک 8 9 تا تست میزنی....

----------


## ssamank

> سلام
> شدن یا نشدنش رو تو تعیین میکنی
> یعنی اگه هر روز بخوای بیای نت ببینی بقیه چی گفتن یا بخوای کار هرروزت رو بکنی مسلما نمیشه اگه میخوای نتیجه ای بگیری که تا حالا نگرفتی باید تغییر کنی و کاری بکنی که تا حالا نکردی ولی اگه این 26 روز رو گوشی بذاری کنار و فقط پای درس باشی و جونت رو بذاری شاید بشه (هیچ تضمینی نمیدم که میشه ولی اگه بخونی از وضعیت صفر الانت بهتری و حس بهتری هم داری)
> نمیدونم واقعا صفر مطلقی یا توهم صفر بودن داری
> اگر صفر نیستی اول برو کم تسلطیات رو اوکی کن
> ولی اگه کاملا صفری رو عمومی ها زوم کن که میشه تو این 4 هفته حداقل 30 40 درصد پیشرفت کرد
> راستی کدوم نظامی و کدوم رشته ای اگه قدیم تجربی هستی اینا رو بخون
> بذار بگم چیا بخونی که احتمال غلط زدنش کمتره
> ادبیات قرابت و تاریخ ادبیات بخون و اگه تونستی املا
> ...


زیست سه فصل اخر پیش  چنتا سوال داره ؟ 
اگه 3و4و6و7 پیش و سه فصل اخر پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونم چند میتونم بزنم؟
چند درصد مسائل  تو شیمی میاد؟البته بجز مسائل الکتروشیمی مسائلی که بشه با شیروانی خوند 
وسوال سوم اینکه برای خوندن گرما و فشار دو فصل اخر پیش حدودا چند ساعت زمان میخواد میشه تو 30 ساعت خوند؟

----------


## ssamank

> زیست 20 درصد یعنی 10 تا تست درست، تو پیش دو کامل بخون برو این تاپیک جزوه های همایش زیستم یه دور از این تاپیک بخون برو سر جلسه زیر 30 40 زدی هر چی خواستی بگو... *دانلود پکیج کامل جمع بندی زیست کنکور 98+پیش بینی سوالات کنکور 98*
> 
> فیزیکم که 20 درصدش یعنی حدود 7 تا تست که 5 تا مبحث (3 تا فصل آخر پیش دو+2 تا فصل پایه آسون مثل مغناطیس و گرما یا فشار) بخونی دیگه بی شک 8 9 تا تست میزنی....


برای خوندن فصل هایی که گفتی  یعنی زیست پیش دوچند ساعت زمان میخواد چون الان وقت محدوده میپرسم نظرت رو بگو
پیش دو منظورت از 5 به بعد میشه؟مطالبش برای یک ماه خیلی زیاد نیست درس های دیگه هم هست
زیست سه فصل اخر پیش چنتا سوال داره ؟ 
اگه 3و4و6و7 پیش و سه فصل اخر پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونم چند میتونم بزنم؟
برای خوندن گرما و فشار دو فصل اخر پیش حدودا چند ساعت زمان میخواد میشه تو 30 ساعت خوند؟

----------


## Sadaf122

> *این درصدا رو باید بزنی:
> این درصدا 21000 تا 23000 میده، 
> تو باید حداقل 20000 بخوای تا 25000 بشی! 
> **
> 
> رسیدن به 50 تو عمومی ها که به سادگی امکان پذیره
> این برنامه رو دان کن ایده بگیر ازش در عرض 35 روز به 70 عمومی و 60 اختصاصی فک کن رسونده، طبق شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر چیکار کنی،
> برنامه:*40 طلایی
> *رمزشم واست تشکر میزنم، اینجا دشمن زیاده ممکنه گزارش بزنن چون رمزش آیدی یه کاناله
>  از دیگران نخواه تعیین کنند تو میتونی یا نه! بهشون نشون بده که تونستی یا نه...*


لطفا رمزشو برا منم بفرستين

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *این درصدا رو باید بزنی:
> این درصدا 21000 تا 23000 میده، 
> تو باید حداقل 20000 بخوای تا 25000 بشی! 
> **
> 
> رسیدن به 50 تو عمومی ها که به سادگی امکان پذیره
> این برنامه رو دان کن ایده بگیر ازش در عرض 35 روز به 70 عمومی و 60 اختصاصی فک کن رسونده، طبق شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر چیکار کنی،
> برنامه:*40 طلایی
> *رمزشم واست تشکر میزنم، اینجا دشمن زیاده ممکنه گزارش بزنن چون رمزش آیدی یه کاناله
>  از دیگران نخواه تعیین کنند تو میتونی یا نه! بهشون نشون بده که تونستی یا نه...*


اگ زحمتی نیس رمزشو به منم بگو

----------


## ssamank

> اگ زحمتی نیس رمزشو به منم بگو


زیست سه فصل اخر پیش چنتا سوال داره ؟ 
اگه 3و4و6و7 پیش و سه فصل اخر پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونم چند میتونم بزنم؟
چند درصد مسائل تو شیمی میاد؟البته بجز مسائل الکتروشیمی مسائلی که بشه با شیروانی خوند 
وسوال سوم اینکه برای خوندن گرما و فشار دو فصل اخر پیش حدودا چند ساعت زمان میخواد میشه تو 30 ساعت خوند؟

----------


## aretmis

> لطفا رمزشو برا منم بفرستين



NEJATsilent 

یه ادساین هم اولش میخواد

----------


## mahdi_artur

> برای خوندن فصل هایی که گفتی  یعنی زیست پیش دوچند ساعت زمان میخواد چون الان وقت محدوده میپرسم نظرت رو بگو
> پیش دو منظورت از 5 به بعد میشه؟مطالبش برای یک ماه خیلی زیاد نیست درس های دیگه هم هست
> زیست سه فصل اخر پیش چنتا سوال داره ؟ 
> اگه 3و4و6و7 پیش و سه فصل اخر پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونم چند میتونم بزنم؟
> برای خوندن گرما و فشار دو فصل اخر پیش حدودا چند ساعت زمان میخواد میشه تو 30 ساعت خوند؟


اولاً معلوم نیست چند تا تست بدن! حتی حدودی هم نمیشه گفت چون هر غلطی بوده کردن تو این چند سال آخر....نمونه اشم پارسال که از فصلای 3و4و6و7 پیش که هیچ کس اهمیت نمیداد 6 تا تست دادن و به جاش گردش مواد کم تست اومد، 

از فصل 8 تا 11 پیش هر کدوم 4 روزه ببند و تست از الگو فقط سطح c ها رو بزن، در عرض 12 روز بستیشون(با روزی 5 ساعت زیست)...بعدش جزوه های همایش رو بخون یکسری فصلایی که نخوندی رو پوشش میده که میتونی تستشو بزنی تو کنکور پس بازم درصدت میاد بالا...
گرما و فشار و 3 فصل آخر پیش بخوای خیلی طول بدی هر کدوم 4 روز (با روزی 2  3 ساعت فیزیک) که میشه 16 روز بعدشم جامع بزن...وقتی جامع میزنی برو تو یه تایم خیلی کمتر واسه فیزیک فقط همون فصلایی که خوندی رو جواب بده...بعد یه تایم برگشت بزار واسه فصلایی که نخوندی ولی میتونی جواب بدی از بس راحت دادن!  در آخر بقیه تایم رو بذار روی برگشت به شیمی و زیست ...

----------


## mahdi_artur

> NEJATsailent 
> 
> یه ادساین هم اولش میخواد



کاش اینجا نمیدادی رمزشو... اینجا یه عده بی جنبه هستن که گزارش میدن...!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> زیست سه فصل اخر پیش چنتا سوال داره ؟ 
> اگه 3و4و6و7 پیش و سه فصل اخر پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونم چند میتونم بزنم؟
> چند درصد مسائل تو شیمی میاد؟البته بجز مسائل الکتروشیمی مسائلی که بشه با شیروانی خوند 
> وسوال سوم اینکه برای خوندن گرما و فشار دو فصل اخر پیش حدودا چند ساعت زمان میخواد میشه تو 30 ساعت خوند؟


من زیاد در جریان بودجه بندی زیست نیستم اما چهار فصل آخر باهم ۹تا سوال میاد
امممم همه بجز اون فقط مسایل شاید ۴۰% واقعا نمیدونم
گرما شاید ۱۰ساعت فشار ۵ساعت دو فصل هم ۵-۶ساعت البته با تست خیلیییی کم ک خوب نیس اینمدل خوندن

----------


## reza3327

> NEJATsailent 
> 
> یه ادساین هم اولش میخواد


این که اشتباس

----------


## ssamank

> اولاً معلوم نیست چند تا تست بدن! حتی حدودی هم نمیشه گفت چون هر غلطی بوده کردن تو این چند سال آخر....نمونه اشم پارسال که از فصلای 3و4و6و7 پیش که هیچ کس اهمیت نمیداد 6 تا تست دادن و به جاش گردش مواد کم تست اومد، 
> 
> از فصل 8 تا 11 پیش هر کدوم 4 روزه ببند و تست از الگو فقط سطح c ها رو بزن، در عرض 12 روز بستیشون(با روزی 5 ساعت زیست)...بعدش جزوه های همایش رو بخون یکسری فصلایی که نخوندی رو پوشش میده که میتونی تستشو بزنی تو کنکور پس بازم درصدت میاد بالا...
> گرما و فشار و 3 فصل آخر پیش بخوای خیلی طول بدی هر کدوم 4 روز (با روزی 2  3 ساعت فیزیک) که میشه 16 روز بعدشم جامع بزن...وقتی جامع میزنی برو تو یه تایم خیلی کمتر واسه فیزیک فقط همون فصلایی که خوندی رو جواب بده...بعد یه تایم برگشت بزار واسه فصلایی که نخوندی ولی میتونی جواب بدی از بس راحت دادن!  در آخر بقیه تایم رو بذار روی برگشت به شیمی و زیست ...


داداش خواهشا به ترتیب سوالا رو دونه دونه جواب بده خیلی خیلی ممنون
 الان پیش دو از زیست که گفتی فقط منظورت همین 4 تا فصل بود؟؟ فصل 8 پیش رو گیاهی بلد نباشی میتونی بزنی؟؟
سه فصل اخر پیش از کجا ترکیبی میدن؟فقط با خودشون ترکیب میشن یا با جاهای دیگه هم؟
با همین 4 تا فصل یعنی 8 -11 میشه چه درصدی زد و چنتا سوال میاد ؟؟
فقط شرایط حداقلی رو در نظر بگیر که من برای اون درصد مطمعن بشم چون الان من میتونم فقط این 4 تا فصل رو بخونم با زمان هایی که گفتی چون هم یکم بیشتر از این میشه هم زمان کمه

----------


## ssamank

> من زیاد در جریان بودجه بندی زیست نیستم اما چهار فصل آخر باهم ۹تا سوال میاد
> امممم همه بجز اون فقط مسایل شاید ۴۰% واقعا نمیدونم
> گرما شاید ۱۰ساعت فشار ۵ساعت دو فصل هم ۵-۶ساعت البته با تست خیلیییی کم ک خوب نیس اینمدل خوندن


تست کم رو برای همه فصل ها گفتی یا اون 5-6 ساعت برایدو فصل اخر؟
تست های کنکور رو میزنم از خط ویژه کافی نیست؟ 
5-6 ساعت برای هر فصل یا دوتا فصل اخر با هم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تست کم رو برای همه فصل ها گفتی یا اون 5-6 ساعت برایدو فصل اخر؟
> تست های کنکور رو میزنم از خط ویژه کافی نیست؟ 
> 5-6 ساعت برای هر فصل یا دوتا فصل اخر با هم؟


برای فصل ها 
اون ۵-۶ ساعت دو فصل باهمن 
اگ خوب تحلیل کنی کافیه

----------


## ssamank

> برای فصل ها 
> اون ۵-۶ ساعت دو فصل باهمن 
> اگ خوب تحلیل کنی کافیه


4 فصل اخر زیست پیش گفتی 8 تا پس چرا این عکس و این کاربر فقط برای 3 فصل اخر میگن 10 تا؟
 @matrooke

----------


## mahdi_artur

> داداش خواهشا به ترتیب سوالا رو دونه دونه جواب بده خیلی خیلی ممنون
>  الان پیش دو از زیست که گفتی فقط منظورت همین 4 تا فصل بود؟؟ فصل 8 پیش رو گیاهی بلد نباشی میتونی بزنی؟؟
> سه فصل اخر پیش از کجا ترکیبی میدن؟فقط با خودشون ترکیب میشن یا با جاهای دیگه هم؟
> با همین 4 تا فصل یعنی 8 -11 میشه چه درصدی زد و چنتا سوال میاد ؟؟
> فقط شرایط حداقلی رو در نظر بگیر که من برای اون درصد مطمعن بشم چون الان من میتونم فقط این 4 تا فصل رو بخونم با زمان هایی که گفتی چون هم یکم بیشتر از این میشه هم زمان کمه



ببین تنها چیزی که لازمه تو فصل 8 از گیاهی اینه که بدونی کدوم سلول های گیاهی فتوسنتز دارن ... کدوما مرده....، مثلاً طراح میگه در چرخه کالوین سلول نگهبان روزنه یک گیاه حسن یوسف.... اگه بدونی سلول نگهبان فتوسنتز میکنه کار تمومه میری سراغ حل تست با توجه به فصل 8 پیش و تست رو درست میزنی!! پس گیاهی خاصی لازم نداری، فقط باید بدونی کی زنده است کی فتوسنتز میکنه ... همین!
3 فصل آخر پیشم با هر جا که فکر کنی ترکیب میکنن دهن سرویسا!!! حتی جایی که فکرشم نکنی ولی تو کنکور معمولاً با همون فصل 8 ترکیب میدن که مثلاً باکتری رو با تنفس سلولی فصل 8 ترکیب میدن ولی سوال غیرمستقیم این 3 تا فصل انقدری داره تا ضرر نکنی! 
ببین پارسال به یکی گفتم گیاهی بخون آخرش از 5 تا تستی که داده بودن فقط تونسته بود 2 تاشو جواب بده چرا؟ چون تستی که میدن از گیاهی گزینه به گزینه اش ترکیبی از فصلا و مباحث مختلف گیاهیه ... پس تو به همون پیش 2 اعتماد کن و کامل بخونش... بازم میگم جزوه های همایشم کامل بخون چون درصدتو وحشتناک بالا میبره..
مطمئن باش به حداقل 30 میرسی با همایش + 4 فصل آخر پیش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> 4 فصل اخر زیست پیش گفتی 8 تا پس چرا این عکس و این کاربر فقط برای 3 فصل اخر میگن 10 تا؟
>  @matrooke


چون همشون حدودی میگن
من تست مستقیمو گفتم ترگیبی هارو حذف کردم

----------


## aretmis

الان درست شد؟



> این که اشتباس

----------


## MehranWilson

خب الان با این 25 هزار میخای چی بیاری دقیقا ؟!
:/
حداقل 15 هزار تا کمش کن بشه یه پرستاری

----------


## ssamank

> ببین تنها چیزی که لازمه تو فصل 8 از گیاهی اینه که بدونی کدوم سلول های گیاهی فتوسنتز دارن ... کدوما مرده....، مثلاً طراح میگه در چرخه کالوین سلول نگهبان روزنه یک گیاه حسن یوسف.... اگه بدونی سلول نگهبان فتوسنتز میکنه کار تمومه میری سراغ حل تست با توجه به فصل 8 پیش و تست رو درست میزنی!! پس گیاهی خاصی لازم نداری، فقط باید بدونی کی زنده است کی فتوسنتز میکنه ... همین!
> 3 فصل آخر پیشم با هر جا که فکر کنی ترکیب میکنن دهن سرویسا!!! حتی جایی که فکرشم نکنی ولی تو کنکور معمولاً با همون فصل 8 ترکیب میدن که مثلاً باکتری رو با تنفس سلولی فصل 8 ترکیب میدن ولی سوال غیرمستقیم این 3 تا فصل انقدری داره تا ضرر نکنی! 
> ببین پارسال به یکی گفتم گیاهی بخون آخرش از 5 تا تستی که داده بودن فقط تونسته بود 2 تاشو جواب بده چرا؟ چون تستی که میدن از گیاهی گزینه به گزینه اش ترکیبی از فصلا و مباحث مختلف گیاهیه ... پس تو به همون پیش 2 اعتماد کن و کامل بخونش... بازم میگم جزوه های همایشم کامل بخون چون درصدتو وحشتناک بالا میبره..
> مطمئن باش به حداقل 30 میرسی با همایش + 4 فصل آخر پیش


پیش دو همون 8-11  که برنامه دادی میشه دیگه درسته؟؟ یا بقیه فصل ها رو هم میگی؟ اینو نگفتی ؟؟
میشه بگی با کجا میتونن ترکیبی بدن اون سه فصل رو؟
بعد با این 4 تا فصل بدون اون همایش اینا با تجربه ای که تو راهنمایی داری میشه 14 درصد حتما زد؟

----------


## ssamank

> خب الان با این 25 هزار میخای چی بیاری دقیقا ؟!
> :/
> حداقل 15 هزار تا کمش کن بشه یه پرستاری


ده هزار منطقه ؟؟داداش صفرم نخوندم تا الان مگه میشه؟
همین با این شرایط خیلی سخته

----------


## mahdi_artur

> پیش دو همون 8-11  که برنامه دادی میشه دیگه درسته؟؟ یا بقیه فصل ها رو هم میگی؟ اینو نگفتی ؟؟
> میشه بگی با کجا میتونن ترکیبی بدن اون سه فصل رو؟
> بعد با این 4 تا فصل بدون اون همایش اینا با تجربه ای که تو راهنمایی داری میشه 14 درصد حتما زد؟


*آره فصل 8 تا 11 پیش میشه
ببین پارسال از پیش دو 11 تا تست دادن، مدرکشم برو سوالای کنکور 97  رو دانلود کن تا نگی این داره چرت میگه...
فصل 11........1 تست
فصل 10.......4 تست
فصل 9.........3 تست
فصل 8 ........3 تست
امسال من پیش طراحا نبودم ببینم چند تا دادن پس هی نپرس ..... نه من طراحم نه میدونم چندتا میدن حداقل ... اگه بگم بعدش اشتباه در بیاد کلی آدم هست که اینجا به خون من تشنه ان...
فقط یه چیز این پیش بینی منه از کنکور 98 : شده 5 ساعتم بشینی این مباحثو بخونی ضرر نکردی ... نه میگم همینا میاد نه ادعایی کردم، فقط دارم میگم بهتره رو اینا یه وقت کوچیکی بذاری...*

*فصل 1: مراحل پروتئین سازی + اپران لک + انواع جهش*

*فصل 2: مراحل کلون کردن ویلموت + پلازمید Ti+ آنزیم محدود کننده*

*فصل 3: میکروسفر(متابولیسم + وراثت)*

*فصل 4: همولوگ وستیجیال + مثال های تغییر گونه (بیستون بتولاریا)*

*فصل 5: خودناسازگاری +هم میهنی/دگرمیهنی + استمرار گوناگونی + انتخاب های طبیعی 3 گانه*

*فصل 6: رقابت ها(مک آرتور + کانل+ تیلمن+ پاین) + مقایسه لجستیک-نمایی*

*فصل 7: مقایسه رفتار های نقش پذیری_غریزی + خود خواهانه_فداکارانه(مشارکتی) + صفات انتخاب چشمگیر(مقایسه با انتخاب های طبیعی)....2 الی 3 تست*

*فصل 8: چرخه های فتوسنتز + مقایسه C3 و C4 و CAM + گلیکولیز NADH و اکسایش و کاهش ها + ترکیبی(فتوسنتز تنفس باکتری)*

*فصل 9: باکتری های فتوسنتز کننده + مقایسه لیتیک_لیزوژنی(به ویژه تبخال) + بیماری زایی در باکتری ها*

*فصل 10: مقایسه جلبک سبز کلامیدوموناس با کاهوی دریایی + کپک های مخاطی + مالاریا یا تاژکداران + ترکیبی(آغازی دارای ....)*

*فصل 11: آسکومیست + احتمالاً دئوترومیست یا همزیستی قارچ ها( همزیستی قارچ احتمال 99 درصد !!)*

----------


## ssamank

> *آره فصل 8 تا 11 پیش میشه
> ببین پارسال از پیش دو 11 تا تست دادن، مدرکشم برو سوالای کنکور 97  رو دانلود کن تا نگی این داره چرت میگه...
> فصل 11........1 تست
> فصل 10.......4 تست
> فصل 9.........3 تست
> فصل 8 ........3 تست
> امسال من پیش طراحا نبودم ببینم چند تا دادن پس هی نپرس ..... نه من طراحم نه میدونم چندتا میدن حداقل ... اگه بگم بعدش اشتباه در بیاد کلی آدم هست که اینجا به خون من تشنه ان...
> فقط یه چیز این پیش بینی منه از کنکور 98 : شده 5 ساعتم بشینی این مباحثو بخونی ضرر نکردی ... نه میگم همینا میاد نه ادعایی کردم، فقط دارم میگم بهتره رو اینا یه وقت کوچیکی بذاری...*
> 
> ...


توضیحاتت کامله دمت گرم ولی من بیشتر گیج میشم .دادا من نمیتونم که همه اینا رو بخونم من نمیدونم چرا دشمن داری ولی من رو یک کلام راهنمایی کن تا من گمبشم شر درسم
بدون اینکه اینا رو که همش رو لیست کردی بخونم چون وقت ندارم و نمیتونم بخونم 
1- من 4 تا فصل اخر زیست پیش رو بخونم؟
یا 
2-فصل اخر زیست و فصل 6و7 پیش یعنی 8 رو حذف کنم و بجاش این دو تا رو بخونم
 و سوال دیگه با هر کدوم از اینا میتونم چه درصدی بزنم تقریبا ؟یعنی یه حدث تو شرایط معمولی نه خیلی ایده ال نه خیلی کم
داداش یک کلام یعنی سه تا عدد بده 
برای سوال اول یک یا دو 
برای سوال دوم هم دو تا درصد بنویس جلوی این دوتا عدد 
1- فلان درصد
2-فلان درصد
دمت گرم خیلی کمک کردی این سه تا عدد رو بگو من دیگه مزاحمت نشم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> توضیحاتت کامله دمت گرم ولی من بیشتر گیج میشم .دادا من نمیتونم که همه اینا رو بخونم من نمیدونم چرا دشمن داری ولی من رو یک کلام راهنمایی کن تا من گمبشم شر درسم
> بدون اینکه اینا رو که همش رو لیست کردی بخونم چون وقت ندارم و نمیتونم بخونم 
> 1- من 4 تا فصل اخر زیست پیش رو بخونم؟
> یا 
> 2-فصل اخر زیست و فصل 6و7 پیش یعنی 8 رو حذف کنم و بجاش این دو تا رو بخونم
>  و سوال دیگه با هر کدوم از اینا میتونم چه درصدی بزنم تقریبا ؟یعنی یه حدث تو شرایط معمولی نه خیلی ایده ال نه خیلی کم
> داداش یک کلام یعنی سه تا عدد بده 
> برای سوال اول یک یا دو 
> برای سوال دوم هم دو تا درصد بنویس جلوی این دوتا عدد 
> ...


شما 4 تا فصل آخر پیش رو میخونی، تا به درصد حداقل 14 درصد برسی بعد برای محکم کاری فصل 6 و 7 پیش رو هم در زمانی بسیار اندک(در حد 3 4 ساعت)  از روی کتاب درسی 2 دور روخوانی میکنی، بعدش میری سراغ آزمون جامع ها و برای این 14 الی 20 درصدی که قراره بزنی واسه زیست یه زمان حدود 15 الی 20 دقیقه در نظر میگیری(یعنی واسه هر تست 2 دقیقه وقت میدی به خودت چون سرعتت پایینه طبیعتاً که میشه 7*2=یعنی 14 دقیقه!!) اگر در آزمون جامع به درصد 14 رسیدی فقط مرور میکنی همون فصل هایی که خوندی و چندین جامع میگیری از خودت....و وقت باقی مونده زیستت رو میدی به یه سری فصل هایی از شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی که سرعتت سر جلسه به شدت پایین بوده، اگر نرسیدی به 14 درصد 2 تا فصل 6 و 7 پیش رو دقیق میخونی و اگر رسیدی دودمانه رو هم یه جزوه پیدا میکنی و فقط در حدی که بدونی کدوم بیماری غالبه و کدوم بیماری مغلوبه و وابسته به جنس و اتوزومی یاد میگیری که بتونی یه تست قطعی دودمانه رو حتی شده در 5 دقیقه بزنی(چون دودمانه زدن نیاز به وقت زیادی میخواد واسه حل نه دانش زیاد...خودت بخونی از روی یه جزوه کوچیک متوجه میشی و تنها مبحثیه که اگه بخونیش امکان نداره نزنیش فقط عیبش اینه که وقت گیره ولی واسه تو طلاست چون تو کمبود وقتی حس نمیکنی!!)

تمام...

----------


## Amirhossein10

> حالا چرا ۲۵ هزار؟ رشته ای که بشه با ۲۵ هزار آورد اصلا رشته نیس،وقت تلف کردن تو دانشگاست.


یعنی تمام اون ۱ ملیون نفر باقی مونده دارن وقتشون رو تلف میکنن ؟ همه چی که پزشکی نیستش

----------


## Amirhossein10

> سلام من نخوندم تو این4 هفته میشه 25 هزار منطقه دو اورد؟
> چه درصدایی باید بزنم و برای اون درصد ها باید کجا ها رو بخونم؟


برا سال بعد شروع کن از الان به خوندن و رتبه بهتر از ۲۵ هزار بیار

----------


## mahdi_artur

جداً خیلی کاراتون مسخره است...
استارتر چند تا سوال مشاوره ای پرسیده بعد شما به اینکه با رتبه اش میخواد چیکار کنه گیر دادید :Yahoo (110):

----------


## matrooke

> 4 فصل اخر زیست پیش گفتی 8 تا پس چرا این عکس و این کاربر فقط برای 3 فصل اخر میگن 10 تا؟
>  @matrooke
> فایل پیوست 87909
> 
> فایل پیوست 87910


سوال از من پرسیده شده؟یا اونی ک رپ شده؟
از سال ۹۴ تا ۹۷ رو نگاه کنید نوسانی زیاد بود مخصوصا فصل ۸ خیلی این اعداد ثابت نیستن
امسال ازینم کمتر میشه احتمالا، چون مشترک نیست با نظام جدید
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سوال از من پرسیده شده؟یا اونی ک رپ شده؟
> از سال ۹۴ تا ۹۷ رو نگاه کنید نوسانی زیاد بود مخصوصا فصل ۸ خیلی این اعداد ثابت نیستن
> امسال ازینم کمتر میشه احتمالا، چون مشترک نیست با نظام جدید
> موفق باشید


داداش پارسال 11 تا دادن امسال دیگه حداقل 7 تا داره شکی توش نیست...
حالا جالبیش به اینه سوالای ترکیبی پارسالش خیلی هم گیر نداشت واسه کسی که فقط همینا رو خونده بود...
بعد یه مورد دیگه مثلاً فصل پیش دقیقاً تو کتابای نظام جدیدا هست، از طرفی پارسال هم زیاد تست دادن، یه جور تناقض پیش میاد این وسط... یا بخاطر پارسال کمش میکنن(0 الی 1 تست) یا هم بخاطر نظام جدید ها همون تعداد میدن(2 الی 3 تست)

----------


## mahdi_artur

> حرف شما مثه اینه که یکی بیاد بگه با قرص خودکشی کنم یا چیز دیگه،بعد من که بهش میگم اصلا کلا خودکشی نکن دارم اشتباه می کنم.



من به کسی که میخواد تازه شروع کنه چی بگم؟؟؟
شما از کجا میدونی ایشون نمیتونن تو رشته ای که دوست دارن موفق بشن؟؟ چه تضمینی میدی اگه ده سال دیگم خوند و پشت کنکور موند  پزشکی بیاره ؟ یا اگه پزشکی آورد و دانشگاه رفت چه تضمینی میدی تو شغلش موفق بشه؟ این حرف من نیست ولی عمارلو پارسال میگفت من دندون پزشک میشناسم پول نون شبشم نداره بده...!!
من وظیفه ام میدونم هر کس که بخواد به هدفش برسه کمکش کنم به اون چیزی که دلخواهشه برسه چه 1000 چه 10000 چه 100000 !! مهم اینه هر کس هر رشته ای آورد با علاقه تلاش کنه قطعاً میتونه موفق بشه این حرفای کلیشه ای واسه کسایی هست که از بچگی تو گوششون به جای اذان گفتن: "تو باید پزشک بشی!!!" ولی وقتی به هزار زور بالاخره رسیدن به پزشکی، همون اول با بوی خون غش میکنن....

----------


## Amirhossein10

> دقیقا دارن همین کارو می کنن
> اتفاقا همه چی پزشکی هست.یه روزی اینو با تک تک سلولاتون درک می کنین.آدمش جلوم هست که دارم میگم.پیرا پزشکی ،حقوق ،فوق لیسانس برق و ....الی ماشالا میتونم براتون نمونه بیارم.تلخه ولی واقعیته.افرادی که سعی در کتمان واقعیت دارن آخر سر خودشون متضرر میشن.


اون حقوق و برق دانشگاه بوق آباد رو بزار دم کوزه آبشو بخور ، آدم اگه تو رشتش بهترین باشه قطعا میتونه موفق بشه اینا شعار نیست همین الانش سنجش هر ساله کلی آزمون استخدامی برگزار میکنه ، اینجور که شما داری حرف میزنی رتبه یک ریاضی انسانی هم باید الان در حال وقت تلف کردن باشن

----------


## Bhy3

> *این درصدا رو باید بزنی:
> این درصدا 21000 تا 23000 میده، 
> تو باید حداقل 20000 بخوای تا 25000 بشی! 
> *فایل پیوست 87907*
> 
> رسیدن به 50 تو عمومی ها که به سادگی امکان پذیره
> این برنامه رو دان کن ایده بگیر ازش در عرض 35 روز به 70 عمومی و 60 اختصاصی فک کن رسونده، طبق شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر چیکار کنی،
> برنامه:*40 طلایی
> *رمزشم واست تشکر میزنم، اینجا دشمن زیاده ممکنه گزارش بزنن چون رمزش آیدی یه کاناله
>  از دیگران نخواه تعیین کنند تو میتونی یا نه! بهشون نشون بده که تونستی یا نه...*


اقا مهدی لطفا برا منم رمزشو بفرستین 

ممنون

----------


## Hnie

داداش دوست من دوماه خوند روی هف هشت ساعتا 900 ریاضی اورد
ولی خیلی باهوش بود همه میگفتن

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

به هر حال برای استارتر آرزوی موفقیت می کنم.چون تگم کرده بود اومدم.واقعا نمیدونم که چه طوری و چه فصلایی رو میشه خوند که به رتبه مورد نظر رسید.مطمءنا دوستان باتجربه تری هستن واسه راهنمایی.

----------


## MehranWilson

بابا بشین 5-8-9-10-11 پیش رو بخون بره پی کارش ناموسا
بیشتر انرژیت رو بنداز سر ریاضی فیزیکت حداقل اینا که چیز حفظی ندارن که

----------


## Saghar78

بله میشه فقط کافیه شروع کنی.
واقعا امکانش هست ولی خوب شرطش خوندنه دیگه

----------


## ssamank

> سوال از من پرسیده شده؟یا اونی ک رپ شده؟
> از سال ۹۴ تا ۹۷ رو نگاه کنید نوسانی زیاد بود مخصوصا فصل ۸ خیلی این اعداد ثابت نیستن
> امسال ازینم کمتر میشه احتمالا، چون مشترک نیست با نظام جدید
> موفق باشید


چیکار کنم تو این زمان کم که خداقل 15 درصد بزنم زیست رو؟

----------


## ssamank

> برا سال بعد شروع کن از الان به خوندن و رتبه بهتر از ۲۵ هزار بیار


من همین رتبه رو امسال بیارم میرم نیارم میمیرم

----------


## ssamank

> داداش پارسال 11 تا دادن امسال دیگه حداقل 7 تا داره شکی توش نیست...
> حالا جالبیش به اینه سوالای ترکیبی پارسالش خیلی هم گیر نداشت واسه کسی که فقط همینا رو خونده بود...
> بعد یه مورد دیگه مثلاً فصل پیش دقیقاً تو کتابای نظام جدیدا هست، از طرفی پارسال هم زیاد تست دادن، یه جور تناقض پیش میاد این وسط... یا بخاطر پارسال کمش میکنن(0 الی 1 تست) یا هم بخاطر نظام جدید ها همون تعداد میدن(2 الی 3 تست)


داداش یعنی چی کم میشه؟!
از 8-11 امسال میگی فقط 7 تا میاد شاید 1 دونه هم کمتر شه؟
بعد خط اخر نفهمیدم در مورد کدوم فصل حرف زدی ؟!
ببین داداش من زیاد ازت سوال میپرسم چون مثل اینکه درصدت بالاست و زیست بلدی از تاپیکات .من میتونم به حرفی که گفتی اعتماد کنم ؟چون خیلی نیاز دارم به حداقل 7 تا سوال درست تو کنکور 
از طرفی خیلی هم حرف های ززیادی میگن بهم ترکیبه تعداد سوالاتش کم میشه سخته و نمیشه و باید همش رو بخونی و این حرفا 
من اگه 7-11 پیش رو بخونم با همه این حرفایی که هست دلم برای 7 تا سوال درست  قرص باشه ؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> داداش یعنی چی کم میشه؟!
> از 8-11 امسال میگی فقط 7 تا میاد شاید 1 دونه هم کمتر شه؟
> بعد خط اخر نفهمیدم در مورد کدوم فصل حرف زدی ؟!
> ببین داداش من زیاد ازت سوال میپرسم چون مثل اینکه درصدت بالاست و زیست بلدی از تاپیکات .من میتونم به حرفی که گفتی اعتماد کنم ؟چون خیلی نیاز دارم به حداقل 7 تا سوال درست تو کنکور 
> از طرفی خیلی هم حرف های ززیادی میگن بهم ترکیبه تعداد سوالاتش کم میشه سخته و نمیشه و باید همش رو بخونی و این حرفا 
> من اگه 7-11 پیش رو بخونم با همه این حرفایی که هست دلم برای 7 تا سوال درست  قرص باشه ؟



بین 7 تا 10 تا رو حساب کن، تمام فشارت روی آزمونای جامعی باشه که میگیری از خودت(از کنکورای سالای اخیر گرفته تا آزمونای جامع موسسات) چون تو فقط میخوای 7 الی 10 تا تست جواب بدی قطعاً میتونی زیاد آزمون جامع بزنی و تحلیل کنی، 
ببین تو اگه 300 بارم پیش دو رو بخونی بازم هیچ تضمینی نیست همه تستای پیش 2 رو درست بزنی، تنها راهش اینه که زود قضیه آموزش و خوندنو بخونی و سریع بری آزمون جامع بدی تا ببینی میتونی 7 تا تستی که هدفته درست بزنی یا نه!! پس چه بهتر که زود تر این کارو شروع کنی، اگه امسال 20 تا تستم بدن از پیش 2 بازم اگه این آزمونای جامعو که گفتم و توضیح دادم تمرین نکنی عمراً بتونی 7 تاشو درست بزنی و به هدفت برسی پس برو زود تر شروع کن از همین الان که داری اینو میخونی نت رو خاموش کن گوشی رو پرتش کن دور و آموزشتو شروع کن هر فصلی هر موضوعی نفهمیدی واسش راه کار دارم، مثلاً اگه چرخه های فصل 8 سختت بود برو سراغ عمارلو یه دور دی وی دی ش رو ببین که حدود فک کنم 6 یا 7 ساعت کامل گفته یه دورم خودت از نشرالگو درسنامه اش بخون بعدم برو فقط تستای سطح c نشر الگو رو بزن، فقط طولش نده خیلی، تو باید در عرض 15 روز این فصلا رو ببندی بعدش هر روز حداقل 2 یا 3 تا آزمون جامع بزنی و 7 تا تست رو از هر آزمون بکشی بیرون، 
بازم میگم چه 1 تست از پیش 2 بیاد چه 20 تست ، مهمترین کار تو الان اینه که تمام تلاشتو در چهت خواسته ات بکنی، مطمئن باش من 5 تا فصل دیگه رو هم بگم که بهتر از اینا جواب بده بازم تا کارایی که بالا گفتمو انجام ندی عمراً بتونی یه دونه تستشم تو کنکور بزنی!!! پسره پارسال اومده بود پیش من میگفت من کل زیستو خوندم و تست زدم ولی درصدش 19 درصد شده بود ... پس فکر درصد نباش که بدجور تباهت میکنه الان فکر این باش چجوری بتونی نهایت استفاده رو با کیفیت بالا از وقتت ببری...
والسلام

----------


## MmBm

> دقیقا دارن همین کارو می کنن
> اتفاقا همه چی پزشکی هست.یه روزی اینو با تک تک سلولاتون درک می کنین.آدمش جلوم هست که دارم میگم.پیرا پزشکی ،حقوق ،فوق لیسانس برق و ....الی ماشالا میتونم براتون نمونه بیارم.تلخه ولی واقعیته.افرادی که سعی در کتمان واقعیت دارن آخر سر خودشون متضرر میشن.


عجب شما دارین هرچی رشتس میبرین زیر سوال حالا چون پزشکی هس نباید رشته دیگ ای باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ این یعنی توهین به عده کثیری ک پزشکی نمیخونن

----------


## Maryam.mz

عربی و زبان تون رو میتونم تا هشتاد برسونم، همینطوری با ذکر دعا  :Yahoo (4):  روزی ی ساعت طوری ک میگم بخونید کافیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Green

> سلام من نخوندم تو این4 هفته میشه 25 هزار منطقه دو اورد؟
> چه درصدایی باید بزنم و برای اون درصد ها باید کجا ها رو بخونم؟


سلام قطعا میشه
من خودم پارسال رفیقی داشتم که آزمون آخر جامع سنجش زیست رو صفر زد تو یک هفته وقت گذاشت کتاب لقمه جانوری و قارچ و باکتری و آغازیان مهروماه رو خوند خودش میگفت دوبار تونسته بخونه تو کنکور با همون یه هفته 25 درصد زد
پیشنهاد خودمم هم بهت اینه که به صورت موضوعی بخونی زیستتون رو شیمی دوم رو هم در اولویت قرار بده و میشه تو این چهار فته حتی اگه هیچی ازش نخونده باشی کلش رو ببندی با فیل هم بخون سراسری ها چند سال اخیر رو هم چند بار حل کن
برای ریاضی و فیزیک هم اگه بتونی منبعی رو پیدا کنی که سریع تر بهت آموزش بده خیلی خوب میشه و فقط مباحث آسون رو بخون مثلا تو ریاضی احتمال و آمار و لگاریتم و تصاعد و تابع که حجم زیادی ندارن ولی حداقل 40 درصد مباحث رو پوشش میدن یا برای فیزیک پیش 2 که 30 درصد هست و قابل زدن هستن حتی با خوندن یک ماهه
به دقیقه ها و روز ها توجه نکن ککه از دستشون میدی فقط بخون و مطمعن باش که میشه و شدنی هست

----------


## MehranWilson

حاجی ببین واسه :
ادبیات:روزی یه ارایه یاد بگیر تا کنکور بای بای - روزی 3 درس ادبیات تا کنکور بای بای ( لغت و تاریخ ) - روزی یه کنکور قرابت بعدش جواباشو نگاه کن که مفهمومش چی بوده چون هر سال خیلی تکراری میدن بای بای
دینی از همین الان روزی یه درس بخون دوم و پیش رو بخون تا کنکور 60 درصدش بای بای
زبان که هیچی اصن یه روز در میون 1 درس بخونی کلش بای بای ولی رو کلوز و ردینگ کار کن ناموسا 
عربی هم نمیدونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sadaf122

> عربی و زبان تون رو میتونم تا هشتاد برسونم، همینطوری با ذکر دعا  روزی ی ساعت طوری ک میگم بخونید کافیه


به منم بگين  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## اشکان۱۹۹۸

اره بابا چر ا نشه
روش مهران ویلسون تو چند پست بالاتر رو میپسندم

----------


## aretmis

این برای بچه هایی که نتونستن فایل اقا مهدی رو دانلود کنن (بدون رمزِ)
دنیا جان امیدوارم ببینی پیاممو
http://s3.picofile.com/file/83630372...DB%8C.pdf.html

----------


## amir5119

> *این درصدا رو باید بزنی:
> این درصدا 21000 تا 23000 میده، 
> تو باید حداقل 20000 بخوای تا 25000 بشی! 
> *فایل پیوست 87907*
> 
> رسیدن به 50 تو عمومی ها که به سادگی امکان پذیره
> این برنامه رو دان کن ایده بگیر ازش در عرض 35 روز به 70 عمومی و 60 اختصاصی فک کن رسونده، طبق شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر چیکار کنی،
> برنامه:*40 طلایی
> *رمزشم واست تشکر میزنم، اینجا دشمن زیاده ممکنه گزارش بزنن چون رمزش آیدی یه کاناله
>  از دیگران نخواه تعیین کنند تو میتونی یا نه! بهشون نشون بده که تونستی یا نه...*


  داداش رمز فایل چیه؟

----------

